# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1С предприятие 7.7

## Myalova Elena

Подскажите, пожалуйста где можно скачать обновление к 1С предприятие 7.7.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Подскажите, пожалуйста где можно скачать обновление к 1С предприятие 7.7.


Я сегодня добрый оставь мыло пришлю ссылку и на какую 1с 7.7

----------


## Annushka.1

как же теперь работать без обновлений для 1с 7.7И?!!!!!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> как же теперь работать без обновлений для 1с 7.7И?!!!!!!!


Официально подписка ИТС..

----------


## vakkor

а Подрядчик строительства как обновить?

----------


## Katerina_mio

А можно и мне обновление для осно и усно. Плиз

----------


## Shumaher12

Здравствуйте, помоги те пжл с обновлением для сост. отчетности в 1с 7.7 (отчеты  нов. по ФСС и ПФР)

Заранее спасибо !!!!

Почта roma169@yandex.ru

----------


## Jewdai

Привет. А комплексную поможете обновить?

postaling собака yandex.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, помоги те пжл с обновлением для сост. отчетности в 1с 7.7 (отчеты  нов. по ФСС и ПФР)
> 
> Заранее спасибо !!!!
> 
> Почта roma169@yandex.ru





> Привет. А комплексную поможете обновить?





> А можно и мне обновление для осно и усно. Плиз


Актуальные обновления на 09.04.2014г 15:10
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1005 от 04.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/Y-4Y5RgyM6DrW
2. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/YAe4RiHvM6FmF (576)
3. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/eQZAZA92M7Nva (345)
4. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/WLu0ZRHqM6Fm7 (535)
5. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/uLZy49RDM6FcL (226)
6. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/QE22NE3LM6gJK (226)
7. Усн Рег. отч. Обновление 14q1004 от 04.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/To60UtMMM6g9G
Кому нужны базовые обновления пишите выложу..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

antoha_ak47 (10.04.2014), elagin3 (09.04.2014), irma0310 (10.04.2014), Ju-lianna (22.05.2014), Kadini (13.04.2014), Kassy (09.04.2014), Katerina_mio (09.04.2014), khimko (30.04.2014), komp24 (19.12.2014), lastochka1 (09.04.2014), Ranio (07.10.2014), skoro-sk (21.12.2014), Svetlana_K (14.04.2014), Tanya F (09.04.2014), Анастасия123 (20.05.2014), Вишня* (11.04.2014), Зоя-С (16.04.2014), лаура12345 (09.04.2014)

----------


## lastochka1

Спасибо, а можно еще для базовой УСН + отчетность

----------

Katerina_mio (09.04.2014), Svetlana_K (14.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

5 минут..

----------

Tavalik (12.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 09.04.2014г 15:10 
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1005 от 04.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/Y-4Y5RgyM6DrW
2. Бухгалтерия проф  http://yadi.sk/d/YAe4RiHvM6FmF (576)
3. ЗиК проф  http://yadi.sk/d/eQZAZA92M7Nva (345)
4. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/WLu0ZRHqM6Fm7 (535)
5. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/uLZy49RDM6FcL (226)
6. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/QE22NE3LM6gJK (226)
7. Усн Рег. отч. Обновление 14q1004 от 04.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/To60UtMMM6g9G
Кому нужны базовые обновления пишите выложу..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

maxbragin (11.04.2014), mazankosa (09.04.2014), normalyok (14.04.2014), Ranio (07.10.2014), Svetlana010377 (12.04.2014), Tavalik (12.04.2014), Vedruss (11.04.2014), vitalys (10.04.2014), Zuf (19.04.2014), Винни (13.04.2014), Татианна (11.05.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 10.04.2014г 14:00 
1. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/30jlnOScMAiLX (348)
2. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8  (Апрель 2014г.)
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

Tavalik (12.04.2014), Zuf (19.04.2014)

----------


## Makar206

Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия базовая плиз

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия базовая плиз


1. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/WN6mmGTXMCzsn  (576)
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

marsel206 (11.04.2014), Shumaher12 (12.04.2014), Svetlana_K (14.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

1. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/8Z4C8CaEMF943 (536)
2. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1007 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/VxsZF6X-MFEPu
3. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1006 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/jZ-Pc9AUMFELS

Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

Kadini (12.04.2014), Shumaher12 (12.04.2014), Svetlana_K (14.04.2014), Zuf (19.04.2014), Алёха (28.04.2014), Елена1941 (13.04.2014)

----------


## Гаяна

А сегодня вы добрый? Можно обновление на усн 7.7.баз 226 релиз?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А сегодня вы добрый? Можно обновление на усн 7.7.баз 226 релиз?


Оно уже выложено чуть выше пост #12
Для вас повторно УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/QE22NE3LM6gJK (226)
И как будут выходить новые обновления буду выкладывать их тут..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------


## Shumaher12

Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## Гаяна

Спасибо! Может быть, я что-то не так открываю, но почему-то нет загрузочного файла...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо! Может быть, я что-то не так открываю, но почему-то нет загрузочного файла...


То что вы скачали по этой ссылке  УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/QE22NE3LM6gJK (226) 
Распаковываем, и обновляем выбирая из папки файл 1CV7.MD

----------


## Бакыт

Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо!


Пожалуйста.. Как выйдет обновление на 1с 7.7 так сразу тут появиться..  
С уважением, Иван..

----------


## marsel206

у кого нибудь есть конфигурация "производство"? очень надо!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> у кого нибудь есть конфигурация "производство"? очень надо!!!


Оно уже выложено чуть выше пост #13
Для вас повторно ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/30jlnOScMAiLX (348)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, можно ссылки для базовых УСН + отчетность и ОСН + отчетность для 1С7.7? Почта irina72-30@mail.ru, заранее благодарна!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Пожалуйста, можно ссылки для базовых УСН + отчетность и ОСН + отчетность для 1С7.7? Почта irina72-30@mail.ru, заранее благодарна!


Оно уже выложено чуть выше пост #13
Для вас повторно  УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/QE22NE3LM6gJK (226)
и пост #16
Рег отч. Обновление 14q1007 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/VxsZF6X-MFEPu
Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1006 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/jZ-Pc9AUMFELS

----------

Аутсорсинг (15.04.2014)

----------


## Alconscience

Добрый день.

Нужно обновление 302 для 1с бухгалтерия 7.70 для Украины. Не подскажите где взять.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день.
> 
> Нужно обновление 302 для 1с бухгалтерия 7.70 для Украины. Не подскажите где взять.


Я могу помочь только 1с 7.7 и 8.2(8.3) для России, а для Украины тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98-

----------

Alconscience (15.04.2014)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Извините за назойливость! Отчетность встала отлично, а релизы нет, написано, что это специализированная конфигурация:(:confused:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 15.04.2014г 12:10 
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1007 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/VxsZF6X-MFEPu
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1006 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/jZ-Pc9AUMFELS
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/Ezv0j1efMUtfg (577)
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/NLeqVWklMUtjC (577)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/8Z4C8CaEMF943 (536)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/Fz_JC8DuMUaMg (227)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/zF1T1BAFMUaTi (227)
8. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/30jlnOScMAiLX (348)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/eQZAZA92M7Nva (345)

Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

d1t2m3 (16.04.2014), DenisOl1977 (17.04.2014), drNemo (18.04.2014), gw1 (15.04.2014), Kassy (16.04.2014), soom86 (16.04.2014), Su31 (16.04.2014), Tigra (22.04.2014), valeriy321 (16.04.2014), Y80ths (19.04.2014), Zuf (19.04.2014), Елена1941 (15.04.2014), Зоя-С (16.04.2014)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Видимо у меня проф... Подожду до завтра. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Видимо у меня проф... Подожду до завтра. Спасибо!!!


Выложил пост #31

----------

soom86 (16.04.2014)

----------


## Аутсорсинг

Супер! Релиз УСН встал, спасибо!!!

----------


## soom86

Здравствуйте. Можете Выкладывать обновления на конфигурацию "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя"? Буду премного благодарен. Спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Можете Выкладывать обновления на конфигурацию "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя"? Буду премного благодарен. Спасибо.


Это http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nOCAX3-C-Aw0  ?

----------

soom86 (21.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 16.04.2014г 21:15
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1007 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/VxsZF6X-MFEPu
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1006 от 10.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/jZ-Pc9AUMFELS
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/Ezv0j1efMUtfg (577)
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/NLeqVWklMUtjC (577)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/8Z4C8CaEMF943 (536)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/Fz_JC8DuMUaMg (227)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/zF1T1BAFMUaTi (227)
8. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/AP_JP2m8MbLdb (349)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

john54nsk (27.05.2014), Kassy (18.04.2014), Tigra (22.04.2014), vashty (29.04.2014)

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА В

Здравствуйте! Не могли бы помочь с релизом 7.70.536 для комплексной ? ИЛИ  уже есть поновее ? Почта sstupkina@yandex.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Не могли бы помочь с релизом 7.70.536 для комплексной ? ИЛИ  уже есть поновее ? Почта sstupkina@yandex.ru


Пост #37 там ссылка на скачивание, извлекаем из архива, и обновляем выбирая от туда файл 1CV7.MD
Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/8Z4C8CaEMF943 (536)

----------

СВЕТЛАНА В (24.04.2014)

----------


## soom86

> Это http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nOCAX3-C-Aw0  ?


 Да это. только по ссылке номер телефона просит.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Да это. только по ссылке номер телефона просит.


Так ты подожди 20-40сек и появиться кнопка "нет спасибо" нажми её и ждёшь 80сек и появиться кнопка скачать..

----------

dimos7 (22.04.2014)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 21.04.2014г 14:00
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1008 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1007 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/CkF5SzhuMtAam
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/vRs6qcSJMtAb6 (578) 
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/cEsXoOglMtAbE (578)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/8Z4C8CaEMF943 (536)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/Fz_JC8DuMUaMg (227)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/zF1T1BAFMUaTi (227)
8. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/AP_JP2m8MbLdb (349)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

alistag (30.04.2014), Anaxemandr (26.04.2014), barcik81 (24.04.2014), dimos7 (22.04.2014), elena_omsk (28.04.2014), gw1 (21.04.2014), jka313 (23.04.2014), kln74 (24.04.2014), lelikrah (28.04.2014), lenazaver (28.04.2014), marinagross (24.04.2014), nik-s (24.04.2014), Olgastik (21.04.2014), PGV76 (29.04.2014), psa16 (21.04.2014), red82 (21.04.2014), Sasha_S2004 (24.04.2014), soom86 (21.04.2014), victor164 (21.04.2014), voffffka (25.04.2014), xxve (29.04.2014), алгум (24.04.2014), Алека (12.05.2014), Гульшат75 (21.04.2014), Екатерина Бух (12.05.2014), Наталия33 (14.05.2014)

----------


## Olgastik

СПАСИБО

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> СПАСИБО


Можно просто нажать кнопку "сказать спасибо" у поста..:)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Актуальные обновления на 22.04.2014г 10:50
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1008 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1007 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/CkF5SzhuMtAam
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/vRs6qcSJMtAb6 (578)
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/cEsXoOglMtAbE (578)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/lBJe6Vs-Mwm29 (537)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/zbTAbr0nMwm2u (228)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/DZbQ358cMwm3G (228)
8. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/AP_JP2m8MbLdb (349)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

alexvast (28.04.2014), Desant- (23.04.2014), djslon (24.04.2014), elena_omsk (28.04.2014), Fantom3 (24.04.2014), jka313 (23.04.2014), kln74 (24.04.2014), kyka1 (23.04.2014), lenazaver (28.04.2014), Lifoka (26.04.2014), Machinator (22.04.2014), marinagross (24.04.2014), olisaK (27.04.2014), paul-k (23.04.2014), Tigra (23.04.2014), tsymik (28.04.2014), vakkor (24.04.2014), xxve (29.04.2014), Зоя-С (22.04.2014), Козка (23.04.2014)

----------


## djslon

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо огромное!!!


Можно просто нажать кнопку "сказать спасибо" у поста.. :blush:

---------- Post added at 23:10 ---------- Previous post was at 22:48 ----------

Актуальные обновления на 24.04.2014г 23:10
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1008 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1007 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/CkF5SzhuMtAam
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/vRs6qcSJMtAb6 (578)
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/cEsXoOglMtAbE (578)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/lBJe6Vs-Mwm29 (537)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/zbTAbr0nMwm2u (228)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/DZbQ358cMwm3G (228)
8. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/4CXNT8bNNAsmr (350)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

alexvast (28.04.2014), djslon (24.04.2014), ioann4000 (27.04.2014), lenazaver (28.04.2014), tolikforever1 (29.04.2014), xmozer (29.04.2014)

----------


## djslon

Можно отчетность для конфигурации "Предпринимател" УОП (Учет и отчетность предпринимателя)?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Можно отчетность для конфигурации "Предпринимател" УОП (Учет и отчетность предпринимателя)?


Думаю если вам нужна регламентированная отчётность то подойдёт эта (так как она подходит практически ко всем 1с, даже Рарус):
Рег отч. Обновление 14q1008 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau

----------


## djslon

не хочу вас расстраивать, но для предпринимателя свой набор отчетности 
   Формы отчетности за IV квартал 2013 года
                  (новый формат распространения)
                      1С:Предприниматель 7.7
                Обновление 13q4006 от 25.03.2014 г.
                        (полный комплект)

          ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ПРОЧИТАЙТЕ ТЕКСТ ДО КОНЦА ПРЕЖДЕ,
                      ЧЕМ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ РАБОТУ!

     Этот  файл  содержит  описание  процесса   подключения  форм
отчетности для:
     - 1С:Предприниматель 7.7

     Указанные программы должны использовать конфигурации:
     - Учет и отчетность предпринимателя (релиз 7.70.103
       или старше).

----------


## Гага

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию Предприниматель 1с 7.7 с  обновлениями на 24.04.2014г . с новой НДФЛ-3. Заранее огромное спасибо. daenot@yandex.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию Предприниматель 1с 7.7 с  обновлениями на 24.04.2014г . с новой НДФЛ-3. Заранее огромное спасибо. daenot@yandex.ru


http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nOCAX3-C-Aw0
Перейдите по ссылке, подождите 20-40сек и появиться кнопка "нет спасибо" нажмите её и подождите когда закончиться отсчет  90сек и появиться кнопка скачать..

---------- Post added at 08:13 ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 ----------




> не хочу вас расстраивать, но для предпринимателя свой набор отчетности 
>    Формы отчетности за IV квартал 2013 года
>                   (новый формат распространения)
>                       1С:Предприниматель 7.7
>                 Обновление 13q4006 от 25.03.2014 г.
>                         (полный комплект)
> 
>           ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ПРОЧИТАЙТЕ ТЕКСТ ДО КОНЦА ПРЕЖДЕ,
>                       ЧЕМ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ РАБОТУ!
> ...


Формы отчетности за I квартал 2014 года «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» (PBOUL) от 18.04.2014 http://turbo.to/hmxoap9jds4l.html

----------

Гага (25.04.2014)

----------


## Соничка

Добрый день ! Помогите найти обновление для 1с 7.7 усн базовый :(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*Актуальные обновления на* *29.04.2014г* *14:40*
_1._ Рег отч. Обновление *14q1008* от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau
_2._ Рег отч. Усн Обновление *14q1007* от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/CkF5SzhuMtAam
_3._ Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/vRs6qcSJMtAb6 *(578)*
_4._ Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/cEsXoOglMtAbE *(578)*
_5._ Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/lBJe6Vs-Mwm29 *(537)*
_6._ УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/zbTAbr0nMwm2u *(228)*
_7._ УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/DZbQ358cMwm3G *(228)*
_8._ ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/4CXNT8bNNAsmr (*350)*
_9._ Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 *(Апрель 2014г.)*
_10._ ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh *(346)*
_11._ Формы отчетности «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» *14q1007* http://turbo.to/hmxoap9jds4l.html
_12._ Обновление «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» *(225)* http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nOCAX3-C-Aw0 (Перейдите по ссылке, подождите 20-40сек и появиться кнопка "нет спасибо" нажмите её и подождите когда закончиться отсчет 90сек и появиться кнопка скачать..)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

---------- Post added at 14:36 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------




> Добрый день ! Помогите найти обновление для 1с 7.7 усн базовый :(


УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/DZbQ358cMwm3G (228) :):blush:

----------

alex1702 (04.05.2014), Awerta (30.04.2014), bezzvuka (29.04.2014), Flower-elena (05.05.2014), helper2020 (30.04.2014), Hrolf (01.05.2014), kzenz (30.04.2014), NikoLetta (03.05.2014), olafr74 (30.04.2014), plat22 (05.05.2014), r4770 (29.04.2014), Sally (04.05.2014), Sapsan_ (06.05.2014), SvetkaYA (04.05.2014), Tasha_80 (08.05.2014), Unclesam (29.04.2014), vitus_sa (29.04.2014), АльбертИж (30.04.2014), лёка (05.05.2014), ОСЕТР (05.05.2014), Светлана П (06.05.2014), Соничка (29.04.2014), Циля (05.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*АКТУАЛЬНЫЕ РЕЛИЗЫ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ ДЛЯ ПЛАТФОРМЫ 7.70*
*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.578 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.578 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.228 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.228 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Предприниматель", релиз 7.70.225 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.537 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", релиз 7.70.350 от 23.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата + Кадры ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.346 от 16.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата + Кадры БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.346 от 16.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

ADG2013 (01.05.2014), alex1702 (04.05.2014), base_1c (02.05.2014), Hela (30.04.2014), ism (13.05.2014), khimko (30.04.2014), kursrz (13.05.2014), Luda100 (15.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014), Yo0 (08.05.2014), Zultan (19.05.2014), лёка (05.05.2014), Разработчик (03.05.2014), Светлана П (12.05.2014)

----------


## kostadmi

Очень нужна последняя версия "Подрядчик строительства 2.3". Сейчас есть, 7.70.383....

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.579 от 30.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.579 от 30.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.229 от 30.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.229 от 30.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Предприниматель", релиз 7.70.226 от 30.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет для бюджетных учреждений Крыма-2014", релиз 7.70.111 от 29.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет для бюджетных учреждений Крыма-2014 БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.111 от 29.04.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

... (05.05.2014), ADG2013 (01.05.2014), alex1702 (04.05.2014), Alexmbls (14.05.2014), Arina2013 (12.05.2014), base_1c (02.05.2014), BigOgre (05.05.2014), creator (05.05.2014), georgebgk (13.05.2014), ism (13.05.2014), Kviki (08.05.2014), lkovaleva52 (01.05.2014), Luda100 (15.05.2014), maaandrey (03.05.2014), Marselka (12.05.2014), Marusya (14.05.2014), nikin (05.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014), Sally (04.05.2014), Yo0 (08.05.2014), Zultan (19.05.2014), zzzcorp (12.05.2014), Глафира (05.05.2014), лёка (05.05.2014), Наг (20.05.2014), Светлана П (12.05.2014), Таня Пестова (05.05.2014)

----------


## timsor

Есть у кого отчетность для 1С 7.7:Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана от 29.04.2014 Формы отчетности:  14q1002 ?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

*1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", версия 7.70.579 от 30.04.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Базовая", версия 7.70.579 от 30.04.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "УСН ПРОФ", версия 7.70.229 от 30.04.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1с77: Конфигурация "УСН Базовая", версия 7.70.229 от 30.04.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "Предприниматель", версия 7.70.226 от 30.04.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*Новое в релизах:* *Скрытый текст*1.	В связи с изменениями в правилах проверки записей о стаже для работающих по договорам ГПХ изменены правила автоматического формирования стажа.
2.	Обновлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 1 кв. 2014 г.:
Минфин России принял решение с 1 января 2014 г. вместо кодов ОКАТО применять в бюджетном процессе коды ОКТМО, которые установлены Общероссийским классификатором территорий муниципальных образований (утв. приказом Росстандарта от 14.06.2013 № 159-ст).
В связи с этим ФНС России рекомендует налогоплательщикам начиная с 1 января 2014 г. коды ОКТМО указывать в поле «код ОКАТО» при заполнении:
•	деклараций по НДС, косвенным налогам, акцизам на табачные изделия, УСН, ЕСХН, водному налогу, налогу на прибыль организаций при выполнении соглашений о разделе продукции, а также при заполнении единой (упрощенной) декларации на основании письма ФНС от 17.10.2013  № ЕД-4-3/18585;
•	расчета регулярных платежей за пользование недрами на основании письма ФНС от 25.12.2013 №ГД-4-3/23381@.
Данный порядок следует применять до утверждения новых форм названных отчетов.
•	На основании Постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 27 марта 2014 г. № 236 внесены изменения в декларации:
•	декларация об объеме производства и оборота алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции;
•	декларация об объеме оборота этилового спирта, алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции;
•	декларация об объеме розничной продажи алкогольной (за исключением пива и пивных напитков, сидра, пуаре и медовухи) и спиртосодержащей продукции.
•	На основании Приказа Росалкогольрегулирования от 08.04.2014 № 92 внесены изменения в выгрузку электронного представления версии 4.30 для следующий деклараций:
•	декларация об объеме производства и оборота алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции;
•	декларация об объеме оборота этилового спирта, алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции;
•	декларация об использовании мощностей по производству этилового спирта и алкогольной продукции, в том числе пива и пивных напитков, сидра, пуаре и медовухи;
•	декларация об объеме розничной продажи алкогольной (за исключением пива и пивных напитков, сидра, пуаре и медовухи) и спиртосодержащей продукции.
•	В налоговую декларацию по единому налогу на вмененный доход для отдельных видов деятельности, утвержденную приказом ФНС России от 23.01.2012 № ММВ-7-3/13@
(в редакции приказа ФНС России от 14.11.2013 г. № ММВ-7-3/501@) на основании письма ФНС от 08.04.2014 № ГД-4-3/6145@ с 01 января 2014 года в раздел 2 список выбора кодов оказываемых услуг (стр. 015) для группы услуг 01 «Бытовые услуги» внесены изменения:
•	изменены названия у кодов 019322, 019323, 019328, 019330, 019338;
•	добавлены новые коды 019324, 019325, 019326, 019327.
•	Форма статистики № П-3 приведена в соответствие приказу Росcтата от 23.07. 2013 № 291.
•	Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки

----------

Arina2013 (12.05.2014), Dipline (19.05.2014), klopokos (16.05.2014), lenazaver (06.05.2014), plat22 (05.05.2014), PTAha (02.05.2014), ub5fdp (05.05.2014), vitus_sa (02.05.2014), Zultan (19.05.2014), Анастасия123 (03.05.2014)

----------


## Balaneus

а есть для ТиС?

----------


## Филимон

Друзья, если у кого завалялся релиз Бух Проф 7.70.557 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

> релиз Бух Проф 7.70.557


 - Вот тут есть почти все.




> где можно скачать обновление к 1С предприятие 7.7.


 - Для Бухгалтерии, Упрощенки или Предпринимателя - вот последние версии

----------

buh&buh (06.05.2014), lekhaplaton (06.05.2014), Филимон (04.05.2014)

----------


## zema

Очень нужно обновление на 1 с Предприятие 7.7 для SQL Зарплата и кадры.ред 2.3. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Ukei

*zema*, отдельные конфигурации для SQL не выпускаются. Весь ЗиК лежит тут: ССЫЛКА

----------

zema (05.05.2014), АннаП (05.05.2014)

----------


## zema

Ukei, только все ссылки с вводом номера телефона.

---------- Post added at 10:18 ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 ----------

Ukei, скачала с другой вашей ссылки, буду пробовать. еще раз спасибо.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Ukei, только все ссылки с вводом номера телефона.[COLOR="Silver"]


А подождать 10 сек. до появления ссылки "спасибо не надо" видимо совсем времени нет? )))

----------


## Iness1910

Здраствуйте!! Скажите,а где можно скачать обновление по ЗиК последнееИ? Вышлите ссылочку в личку! Буду очень благодарна

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здраствуйте!! Скажите,а где можно скачать обновление по ЗиК последнееИ? Вышлите ссылочку в личку! Буду очень благодарна


*Актуальные обновления на 05.05.2014г 15:20*
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1008 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1007 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/CkF5SzhuMtAam
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/kB9xzGGmP6xQF (579)
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/QQ2WvnISP6xUX (579)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/lBJe6Vs-Mwm29 (537)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/JHsFD6xnP6xHQ (229)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/OEYHhl_lP6xPv (229)
8. ПУБ проф http://yadi.sk/d/4CXNT8bNNAsmr (350)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)
11. Формы отчетности «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» 14q1007 http://turbo.to/hmxoap9jds4l.html
12. Обновление «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» (226) http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nOCAX3-C-Aw0 (Перейдите по ссылке, подождите 20-40сек и появиться кнопка "нет спасибо" нажмите её и подождите когда закончиться отсчет 90сек и появиться кнопка скачать..)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

druxa666 (06.05.2014), Duha777 (05.05.2014), Extremhelp (07.05.2014), ggala (06.05.2014), Iness1910 (05.05.2014), lekhaplaton (06.05.2014), Lias (13.05.2014), Liliya68 (05.05.2014), muzzy (06.05.2014), revis (08.05.2014), vagrus (06.05.2014), Zultan (19.05.2014), лёка (05.05.2014)

----------


## antropova

Плиз!!! Обновление для ЗиК  7.70.346 хочется, можно и 345 - лишьбы отчитаться за 1 кв.2014....  
В 7.70.343 - никак не получается...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Плиз!!! Обновление для ЗиК  7.70.346 хочется, можно и 345 - лишьбы отчитаться за 1 кв.2014....  
> В 7.70.343 - никак не получается...


ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)
Смотрите выше пост #68

----------

antropova (05.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*antropova*, извлекать обновление из установки умеете?

----------

antropova (06.05.2014)

----------


## diktor18

А ТиС свежий где можно скачать?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", релиз 7.70.351 от 05.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

AlexU (06.05.2014), Antulio (14.05.2014), creator (05.05.2014), lekhaplaton (06.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014), Viktam (13.05.2014)

----------


## antropova

> *antropova*, извлекать обновление из установки умеете?


Да, спасибо! Уже отчиталась... :dance:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А ТиС свежий где можно скачать?


*Актуальные обновления на 06.05.2014г 13:20*
1. Рег отч. Обновление 14q1008 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/a9iQ2rp2MtAau
2. Рег отч. Усн Обновление 14q1007 от 18.04.2014 г. http://yadi.sk/d/CkF5SzhuMtAam
3. Бухгалтерия проф http://yadi.sk/d/kB9xzGGmP6xQF (579)
4. Бухгалтерия баз http://yadi.sk/d/QQ2WvnISP6xUX (579)
5. Комплексная проф http://yadi.sk/d/lBJe6Vs-Mwm29 (537)
6. УСН проф http://yadi.sk/d/JHsFD6xnP6xHQ (229)
7. УСН базовая http://yadi.sk/d/OEYHhl_lP6xPv (229)
8. ПУБ http://yadi.sk/d/G28hlTvLPEjLn (351)
9. Адресный классификатор http://yadi.sk/d/NoLfkYl7MBip8 (Апрель 2014г.)
10. ЗиК проф http://yadi.sk/d/n55ShfVdMbLfh (346)
11. ТиС  http://yadi.sk/d/LWR3iUr0PEdGa (979)
12. Формы отчетности «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» 14q1007 http://turbo.to/hmxoap9jds4l.html
13. Обновление «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» (226) http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nOCAX3-C-Aw0 (Перейдите по ссылке, подождите 20-40сек и появиться кнопка "нет спасибо" нажмите её и подождите когда закончиться отсчет 90сек и появиться кнопка скачать..)

Кому нужны базовые версии 1с 7.7 пишете добавлю..
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------

andor1970 (16.05.2014), Andyman (10.05.2014), andymanakov (06.05.2014), bgmot (07.05.2014), BIV50 (06.05.2014), borisusman (06.05.2014), Concern (08.05.2014), d5ce3e (13.05.2014), druxa666 (08.05.2014), Kadini (09.05.2014), kicha_M (07.05.2014), kirpich13 (13.05.2014), kohsa (16.05.2014), Lana Kolesnik (06.05.2014), leff67 (06.05.2014), lekhaplaton (06.05.2014), lelikrah (08.05.2014), Loki12 (06.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014), Qlon (06.05.2014), softs (21.05.2014), sye (06.05.2014), Viktam (13.05.2014), zes (07.05.2014), zmey777 (07.05.2014), Zultan (19.05.2014), Гага (06.05.2014), Мурати (10.05.2014), Февраль (19.05.2014)

----------


## Гага

PBOUL_R770226_vh.zip (29.61 MB)   не получается скачать пишет, что не найден файл. Будьте добры еще раз выложить. Заранее спасибо. .

----------


## Ukei

> PBOUL_R770226


 - Качайте *ОТСЮДА*

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> PBOUL_R770226_vh.zip (29.61 MB)   не получается скачать пишет, что не найден файл. Будьте добры еще раз выложить. Заранее спасибо. .


Странно скачал и перезаписал для вас на Яндекс диск Обновление «1С:Предприниматель 7.7» проф (226) http://yadi.sk/d/r4xaL2bXPM4AL

----------


## ПОЛИНА

Народ, а есть свежий релиз для 1:С Предприятие 7.7Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5?

----------


## Ukei

> есть свежий релиз для 1:С Предприятие 7.7Бухгалтерский учет


 - Есть. *ВОТ САМЫЕ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ВЕРСИИ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ, УСН И ПБОЮЛ*

----------


## ПОЛИНА

Спасибо, это все я видела, уже пробовала объединить конфигурацию, пишет "Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной", сделала вывод, что это мне не подходит, может я чего не догоняю?

----------


## Ukei

*ПОЛИНА*, такое пишется когда пытаетесь Проф обновить файлом от Базовой или наоборот. Качайте версию, которая совпадает с установленной у Вас.

---------- Post added at 15:04 ---------- Previous post was at 15:01 ----------




> где можно скачать обновление к 1С предприятие 7.7


 - *ВОТ САМЫЕ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ВЕРСИИ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ, УСН И ПБОЮЛ*

----------

aj24 (15.05.2014), ПОЛИНА (07.05.2014)

----------


## ПОЛИНА

Спасибо большое, все получилось!!!! Оказывается, у меня ПРОФ, а я и не зала)

----------


## Jim_Grek

Повторите пожалуйста УСН-проф релиз 7.7.227 или выложите рабочую ссылку, имеющиеся все битые.

----------


## Subaru56

большое спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Jim_Grek*,

- *ВОТ САМЫЕ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ВЕРСИИ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ, УСН И ПБОЮЛ*

Кроме того, смотрим мою подпись в ЛЮБОМ сообщении. ;)

----------

Jim_Grek (24.05.2014), lenazaver (12.05.2014), Schef (11.05.2014)

----------


## zas2004

очень нужно обновление заказчика строительства 7.7 помогите плиз срочно!!!! без релиза пфр не выгружает....

----------


## Дашка

Добрый день, может кто подскажет где скачать обновления или поделитесь на 7.7 Форт 2000, редакция от 3.95 .Зарание спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Формы регламентированной отчетности за I квартал 2014 года (14q1009) от 13.05.2014 (полные комплекты - GRP)*

Общая бухгалтерия, ОСНО (GENERAL):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Упрощенная система налогообложения, УСН (USN):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Предприниматель, ПБОЮЛ (PBOUL):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

kirpich13 (13.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014), tdn62 (14.05.2014), Сохатый01 (14.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Формы регламентированной отчетности за I квартал 2014 года от 14.05.2014 (полные комплекты - GRP)*

Общая бухгалтерия, ОСНО (GENERAL) - *14q1010*:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Упрощенная система налогообложения, УСН (USN) - *14q1009*:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Предприниматель, ПБОЮЛ (PBOUL) - *14q1009*:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

creator (15.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014)

----------


## vitamina

*Регламентированные отчеты  за 1 квартал 2014 от 14.05.2014*

Общая бухгалтерия (GENERAL) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Упрощенная система налогообложения (USN) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Предприниматель (PBOUL) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

nactrud (15.05.2014), OlgaCimb (15.05.2014), ТатьянаНикифор (26.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

> где можно скачать обновление к 1С предприятие 7.7.


 - *ВОТ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ВЕРСИИ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ, УПРОЩЕНКИ И ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЯ* + смотри мою подпись в любом сообщении.

----------

kaban_chik (28.05.2014), klopokos (27.05.2014), vicont11 (15.05.2014), Наг (20.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет для Крыма-2014 ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.113 от 23.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет для Крыма-2014 БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.113 от 23.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.580 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.580 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.347 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата + Кадры БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.347 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", релиз 7.70.538 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Предприниматель", релиз 7.70.227 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", релиз 7.70.230 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.70.230 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

creator (26.05.2014), IPetrivich (31.05.2014), kursrz (29.05.2014), Kviki (27.05.2014), natgu55 (30.06.2021), nikin (30.05.2014), Тамара (02.06.2014), ТатьянаНикифор (26.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", релиз 7.70.352 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (оригинальная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Новая чистая база (unp) с файлом .MD:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

creator (26.05.2014), natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 7.7.  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.    Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5. релиз 7.70.580  от 26.05.2014 г.* 

*Установка Проф :*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Установка Базовая:*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile* 

* 1С:Предприниматель 7.7. конфигурация, редакция 1.2.  релиз 7.70.227  от  26.05.2014 г.* 

*Установка :*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile* 

*  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3. релиз 7.70.230  от 26.05.2014 г.* 

*Установка Проф :*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Установка Базовая:*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile* 

* 1С:Предприятие 7.7. Комплексная конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 релиз 7.70.538  от  26.05.2014 г.* 

*Установка :*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Обновление:*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile* 

* 1С:Предприятие 7.7 типовая конфигурация  «Зарплата + Кадры», редакция 2.3 релиз 7.70.347 от 26.05.2014.* 

*Установка Проф :*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Установка Базовая:*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Распакованное обновление (rar-архив):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile* 

* 1С:Предприятие 7.7  типовая конфигурация  «Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия»,   редакция 2.8
релиз 7.70.352 от 26.05.2014* 

*Установка :*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Типовое обновление (exe-файл):*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

*Обновление:*
*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021), ТатьянаНикифор (26.05.2014)

----------


## vitamina

*1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", версия 7.70.580 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Базовая", версия 7.70.580 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "УСН ПРОФ", версия 7.70.230 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1с77: Конфигурация "УСН Базовая", версия 7.70.230 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "Предприниматель", версия 7.70.227 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "Зарплата+Кадры", версия 7.70.347 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1с77: Конфигурация "Зарплата+Кадры Базовая", версия 7.70.347 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", версия 7.70.538 от 26.05.2014*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1с77: Конфигурация "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", версия 7.70.352 от 26.05.2014* 

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Обновление с MD-файлом -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
Новая чистая база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Типовое обновление (exe-файл) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

john54nsk (27.05.2014), loralora07 (02.06.2014), natgu55 (30.06.2021), orlov42 (28.05.2014), ТатьянаНикифор (26.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры для Крыма-2014", релиз 7.70.112 от 26.05.2014*

Установка + _обновление (оригинальный комплект):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия для Крыма-2014".", релиз 7.70.112 от 26.05.2014*

Установка + _обновление (оригинальный комплект):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Торговля + Склад для Крыма-2014", релиз 7.70.112 от 26.05.2014*

Установка + _обновление (оригинальный комплект):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

DIMfather (30.05.2014), natgu55 (30.06.2021), yanek3 (01.06.2014)

----------


## semiragi

Всем привет! Нужен релиз типовой бухгалтерии 7.70.433 редакция 4.2

----------


## Ukei

*semiragi*
 - Перейдите по ссылке в подписи моего сообщения, там оно есть.

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021), yanek3 (01.06.2014)

----------


## DEL

11111111111111111

----------

AndrewSS1 (17.11.2016)

----------


## Ukei

> где можно скачать обновление к 1С предприятие 7.7.


 - Все последние на сегодня релизы выложены *В ЭТОМ СООБЩЕНИИ*

----------

AndrewSS1 (17.11.2016), natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Ukei

- ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА, ССЫЛКИ НА КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 7.7 ДЛЯ РОССИИ *В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------

